# Piepen im Headset



## Katscher767 (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo

ich habe leider Feststellen müssen,das mein Headset in der Linken Ohrmuschel nun Piept.Das ganze ist allerdings nur,wenn der Mikrofon-Stecker angesteckt ist.Wenn nur der Sound Stecker drin ist,hört man keinerlei Störgeräusche.Ich hab jetzt schon ein wenig in der Einstellungen rumgebastelt.... Mikrofon-Verstärkung Reduziert und und und.... jedoch leider kein Erfolg.Das Headset ist ein Beyerdynamic MMX 300 Onboard angeschlossen an ein Asus Maximus Ranger VIII.


Habt ihr eventuell noch vorschlage was ich testen könnte, oder evtl. Abhilfe schafft. 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## teachmeluv (1. Juni 2017)

Hast du das Headset an den Front-Eingängen angeschlossen oder hinten direkt im Mainboard?


----------



## Katscher767 (1. Juni 2017)

Ist direkt am Mainboard hinten.


----------



## teachmeluv (1. Juni 2017)

Dann werden das die nicht gut genug abgeschirmten Anschlüsse sein (ich habe das Mainboard eine Generation davor). Ist halt nun einmal "nur" eine Onboard-Soundkarte, da kann eine externe über USB oder eine gute interne Lösung Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## Katscher767 (2. Juni 2017)

Alles klar,gibt es aktuell Empfehlungen für externe Soundkarten?


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Juni 2017)

Fiio e10k wenn man nicht viel am Sound drehen will. Höre Querbeet und bin voll zufrieden.
Läuft an nem 2.1 System und ist eigentlich ein Verstärker für Kopfhörer... besitzt allerdings nix fürs Micro, da nutze ich den Onboard ohne Probleme. Fraglich obs dein Problem löst.
Solang das Störgeräusch nicht beim Sprechen sondern generell beim stecken auftritt könnte das meiner Meinung nach reichen mit dem Fiio.


----------



## Katscher767 (2. Juni 2017)

Die Störgeräusche treten nur beim Stecken auf,beim sprechen nicht. Ich hab jetzt viel von der Creative Sound BlasterX G5 gelesen,bzw schneidet sie in Test´s wohl ganz gut ab. Hat damit jemand Erfahrungen gemacht?Bei Der Filo stellt sich leider das Problem mit meinem Kabel.Ich wollte die Externe dann unter meine Tischkante Kleben,das ich mein Headset dort direkt anstecken kann.


----------

